# Blade show. Who's going.



## Bill Burke (Jun 7, 2011)

Who here is going to blade show? Stop by and say hi.


----------



## J. Neilson (Jun 7, 2011)

You know you'll see me there Bill. 12-S, same as last year. Look forward to seeing you bud.


----------



## AUSSIE BURLS (Jun 7, 2011)

Ill be there- Ill stop by and say HI--Marekz


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 8, 2011)

Do the makers sell knives at the shows?
And if so, do they discount or is it full price?

If there is a sale going on, can we see pics of whats avalible?


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 8, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Do the makers sell knives at the shows?
> And if so, do they discount or is it full price?
> 
> If there is a sale going on, can we see pics of whats avalible?


I would guess they start by asking as much as they think they can get for them, then possibly sell for less if things are not selling that well. Does not seem like the type of event where you would start off offering you handmade wares at a significant discount.


----------



## watercrawl (Jun 8, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Do the makers sell knives at the shows?
> And if so, do they discount or is it full price?
> 
> If there is a sale going on, can we see pics of whats avalible?



Yes, lots of knives are sold at Blade. 

Lot's of other things too....damascus billets, woods, handle materials, steels (NJ Steel Baron will be there I hear), grinders (Travis Wuertz is going to be there with his TW90 and it's new surface grinding attachment), tools, etc. Every year, more and more kitchen knives are showing up too from what I hear. I really need to go and if all goes well, I will next year.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn I wish I was going!

So we might see kitchenknife of the year on Blade soon then 
That would be awesome!!!


----------



## AUSSIE BURLS (Jun 8, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Damn I wish I was going!
> 
> So we might see kitchenknife of the year on Blade soon then
> That would be awesome!!!


 
Thats a good point. Man you should see all the different kitchen knife makers. Wantabe is usually there. Tey all seem to be in the center back location--Its alot of fun and they have educational tutorials by knifemakers-lots of demos. All the materials you need and lots of smiles--Marekz


----------



## Michael Rader (Jun 8, 2011)

Not going. Have fun Bill. Have fun guys. I'm staying home and working on knives - Yeah!!!!
-M


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 15, 2011)

Fairly slim pickens for kitchen knives at the show this year. Wantanabe wasn't there but I've only known him to attend one Blade show. If Carter was there I missed him. Takeda and Fowler were along with a few others. Probably more custom makers trying kitchen knives than in the past but not all really had a clue. Too many trying to reinvent the wheel style wise.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 15, 2011)

I heard the sales was insane this year. Burke sold 17 of 19 knives the first 2 hours 

To bad kitchen knives doesnt have its own category. That would boost the interest


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Jun 15, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> I heard the sales was insane this year. Burke sold 17 of 19 knives the first 2 hours
> 
> To bad kitchen knives doesnt have its own category. That would boost the interest


 
I heard that too, as well as having a bunch of open tables. If I had had more knives and steel finished........................ well maybe next year.


----------



## David Broadwell (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't imagine it being hard to get a table, Del. There were 3 empties on my row, and several others throughout the "Handmade" section. Plus, I hear they are going to expand the size of the show. . . AGAIN, as if it's not already huge! 

David


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 21, 2011)

I really get the feeling that this year's show had a lot of buzz, a lot of talent, and a lot of missed opportunities. Either there's something keeping Vendors away from Blade, or next year is going to be. cra. zy.


----------

